# RealTek 8101E ethernet card or similar doesn't work



## studer (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi,

I'm trying to install FreeBSD on my netbook using an usb sitck but I'm running into a major problem, my ethernet card doesn't work.


```
ifconfig -a
```
 only returns me 
	
	



```
lo0
```
 but

```
dmesg | grep re0
```
 gives me:

```
re0: <RealTek 8101E/8102E/8102EL/8103E PCIe 10/100baseTX> ...
re0: Using 1 MSI messages
re0: Chip rev. 0x24000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00000000
re0: Unknown H/W revision rev. 0x24000000
device_attach: re0 attach returned 6
```

The installer crashes when I try to setup the network on FreeBSD 8.1 amd64 or 8.2RC3 amd64 on usb stick.
Same dmesg messages with 9.0 CURRENT but it doesn't crash nor find re0.

The network works fine with NetBSD 5.1 amd64 or OpenBSD 4.8 i386 using re.

Can someone please help me to solve this ? Thanks.


----------



## yongari@ (Feb 14, 2011)

Please open two PRs, one for installer crash on 8.2-RC3 and the other for re(4) issue.
I may be able to handle re(4) related issue.


----------



## studer (Feb 15, 2011)

I sent the two PRs : 

Sysinstall crash : http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=154788
re(4) problem : http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=154789

I'll post more informations when the problems are solved.


----------



## yongari@ (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks. Grabbed PR 154789.


----------



## yongari@ (Feb 16, 2011)

Fix committed to HEAD(r218760).


----------

